
Ask HN: Front-end dev trends for 2016 - danielovichdk
What do you expect to see in front-end development in 2016. Any revolutional new things ? Consolidatons ? Frameworks etc. ?
======
brudgers
I expect to see projects from large companies designed for operating at scale
backed by teams with deep institutional knowledge continue to be promoted to
individual developers for projects that could run on a single pizza box.

